# convertir corriente estatica a corriente sinetica(electrica)



## Genji85 (Ene 17, 2008)

hola a todos soy nuevo por aky pero estoy estudiando Ing. en electronica y pues estoy viendo el tema de como convertir la energia estatica que se produce con el frotamiento, y quisiera convertirla en energia electrica utilizable para algun aparato alguien tiene idea de como plantear este proyecto pues he empezado a investigar y no tengo aun mucha información al respecto. pero segun ya se a creado una tela que convierte la energia estatica a electrica para uso personal como cargar tu celular etc... 
les agradesco su ayuda gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 17, 2008)

yo creo que para cargar tu cel como dices tendrias que estar frotandote como un año

nene deja de volar


----------



## Genji85 (Ene 18, 2008)

se supone que por eso es necesario hacer algo que amplifique la poca cantidad de energia estatica y la aumente teniendo en si a lo menos una carga aceptable para poder ser utilizada esa es la idea si es que no me entendi jeje... asi son estas ideas algo locas como han de pensar otros pero la idea es ayudarnos en lo que se pueda ok Gracias! jeje....


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2008)

Amplificarlo? Son como 0,000000004 uV. Mejor compra una fotocelda y por lo menos tendras como cargar la bateria (tardara como 5 años +/-)


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2008)

Por si no te das cuenta, toda la "energia amplificada" la entrega el amplificador, que a su vez la extrae de la red electrica o bateria.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 18, 2008)

capitanp:

Una solución sería frotar con un motorcito conectado a la red electrica  

 ahhh, otra cosa: La tensión es algo mas elevada lo que no tienes es intensidad.


----------



## Genji85 (Ene 18, 2008)

hola de nuevo por aky miren por lo que me intereso esto fue por esta noticia que lei aky:

es algo similar pero apenas lo estoy viendo Gracias!


http://www.neoteo.com/tabid/54/ID/5064/Title/Una_tela_capaz_de_generar_electricidad/Default.aspx


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2008)

Ese articulo lo escribio el gerente de marketing despues de fumarse unos porros pensando: Y ahora que invento para vender esta tela de mierda que recontra carga de estatica?

El problema tipico cuando se usa un calzado o alguna ropa con facilidad para generar estatica es que en los dias secos cuando te bajas del auto o agarras un picaporte te da una descarga.

Quien use esa tela, antes de cansarse de hacer bromas se va a cansar de las descargas que recibe el mismo sin querer.


----------



## Genji85 (Ene 18, 2008)

jeje... que cosas lol wena opinion lol     jeje...


----------



## mabauti (Ene 18, 2008)

se necesitara tela realmente ultraeficiente y aparatos que trabajen con  nanowats o picowatts.

No se porque , pero eso me recordo a Matrix >_>


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Se estan olvidando de una fuente natural de corriente estatica de miles de Amperes y millones de Volts


----------



## capitanp (Ene 18, 2008)

en microsegundos...


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 18, 2008)

pss puede ser con un motor aceptablemente grande y un diodo no se que tanta corriente y tension puedas sacar de la estatica


----------



## bactering (Ene 19, 2008)

Hay algo que... En fin... Lo de los rayos tiene demasiada miga. 

El problema que veo en cazar un rayo no esta en colocar una buena tierra, se encuentra en el otro polo. no se consigue hacer un buen apretado y queda claro que con un mal contacto no van bien las cosas. El dia que me pongan un buen terminal donde agarrarme no dudes que estare encantado de dedicar un 0,0001 % de mi esfuerzo en conectarlo.


----------



## Juan Pablo Maeso (Ene 19, 2008)

Para todos los que se rien de este tema, les voy diciendo que en mi pais, un muchacho coloco un sistema de ese tipo en su auto Renault R12 el cual desarrollo el mismo y les comento que ese auto llego a alcansar los 170 km/h este sis. absorvia la elec.est. que se generaba en las ruedas y lo transformadorrmaba en energia utilizable para impulsar 4 motores de continua colocados en las ruedas.

Ademas si se ponen a pensar que se nesecitan 1KV por milimetro para romper la rigides dielectrica del aire y unos 700uA para que se puedan sentir pasando atraves del cuerpo la potencia nos daria unos 7W solo por dar un par de pasos con un calzado adecuado y quedar a 1 centímetro de alguna descarga a tierra,osea 10kV x 700uA = 7W.

por Fabor cuando Ablen piensen en los calculos primero, ya que creo e demostrado muy por ensima la capacidad electrica de la electricidad estatica. 

Otro tema es que la energia no se puede amplificar solo transformar. Principio de transformadorrmacion de energia.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 19, 2008)

sería bueno que dieras el link a ese hecho, le encuentro puntos oscuros.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 19, 2008)

Con tanto delirante que anda suelto por internet con movimientos perpetuos ya no se distingue se esto es una broma o lo decis en serio.

Si es lo primero, buen chiste.

Si es lo segundo, no tenes la menor idea de lo que estas diciendo, y ademas contradice lo que pones al final, porque para mover un R12 a 170km/h no te salvas de 20kW como minimo nada mas que para vencer la resistencia del aire.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2008)




----------



## gaston sj (Ene 19, 2008)

por que no darle un poco de credito ala imaginacion asi se hicieron grandes inventos y descubrimientos uno dice pero ese tipo esta loco o bromee sacar corriente para cargar el celular si no fuera por los que tienen mucha imaginacion que seria? no habrian cientificos? he visto que muchos se lo toman a chiste ala pregunta del amigo creo que aca es un foro de ELECTRONICA no? o me equivoco esto es el foro de los chistosos?


----------



## julitop (Ene 19, 2008)

Convengamos que esto es el off topic, digamos una seccion para flashear con la electronica, en todo caso si esto se quiere tomar muy enserio q el autor adopte otra postura con respecto a su mensaje original.


----------



## Genji85 (Ene 19, 2008)

gaston sj karay asi se piensa estoy de acuerdo contigo asi se logran grandes descubrimientos si no nunca avansaria la tecnologia pero en realidad me he dado cuenta que para hacer algo bien es necesaria las opiniones aunque sean malas dan mas ganas de demostrar que es posible y seguir investigando  

jeje...   

por ahora a seguirle no pierdo nada jeje...


----------



## julitop (Ene 19, 2008)

como ser posible debe de ser, pero no veo q sea una cosa dacil de hacer, como para que lo hagas en el garage de tu casa, con eso de los microgeneradores en la ropa y todo eso.. se lo ve medio cosa de desarrollo militar, o de loco aleman con toda la plata y mucho tiempo.

Igual esta perfecto lo que haces.

saludos.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 19, 2008)

Genji85. La historia está llena de "locos" que estaban equivocados para la mayoría, pero que hoy sabemos que fueron grandes descubridores de cosas que utilizamos a diario, sin percatarnos que en otros tiempos eran inimaginables para esa mayoría. Muchos de esos personajes eran desprestigiados por la sociedad, se decía que eran "extraños" y eran blanco de burlas constantemente. 
Sigue así, esa es la forma de avanzar. No hay que creer que lo que no existe en internet no existe ni existirá nunca.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

Podes nombrar algunos de esos "locos", porque de los que se me ocurren ninguno encaja en tu descripcion.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 20, 2008)

OK, ahí va una muestra pequeña. 

YouTube - Think Different (EspaÃ±ol)

Dejo por tu cuenta seguir investigando al respecto. Solo tenes que poner "grandes genios considerados locos" en cualquier buscador de Internet y verás los resultados. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2008)

Lindo video, lastima que la pequeña muestra no muestra nada.

De ese desfile de personalidades, solo Edison "fue descubridor de cosas que utilizamos a diario". 
El trabajo de Einstein, importantisimo, pero lo que nos llega a la vida diaria son sus consecuencias, y logicamente eso a dependido de mucha otra gente. 
Y de Fuller, diria que a la vida diaria no llega nada.

El resto es una ensalada, artistas, politicos, empresarios millonarios, deportistas y un arquitecto, y sus contribuciones fueron en areas offtopic.  

Esos personajes recibieron en algun momento algun tipo de critica, pero me podes señalar cuales de ellos "fueron desprestigiados por la sociedad y fueron blanco de burlas constantemente" ?


Te dejo que investigues la contribuciones de Mohammed Ali y Amelia Earhart en la vida diaria. ;-)


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 20, 2008)

No Eduardo. Esta discusión no tendría sentido y me parece que desviaría el tema principal. Te aconsejo que tomes un libro o busques en Internet que hay mucha información al respeco.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 20, 2008)

creo que el tema lo deviamos todos y creo que si hay alguien tan loco como hace varias decadas de pensar que un hombre iba a pisar la luna ¿por que no creer que algun loco puede sacar energia de una tela? talvez en 30 años se lo normal para cargar un celular o sea todo es relativo no se puede desir que es imposible quien iba a pensar que hay prosesadores con 10.000000 de transistores? seguramente en los años 50 eso era una locura...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 23, 2008)

Alguna espectativa hay en este tema a nivel mundial, uno de los trabajos mas grandes con estatica que yo vi tiraron un cable no se de cuantos kilometros (si, no estoy loco... bue eso es discutible ) en la atmosfera  desde un transbordador espacial para hacer unas pruebas con la estatica ( como fuente de alimentacion claro esta), imaginence que un satelite colgado en una orbita estacionaria ( que se yo que se quede  ahi) en el cable capta las cargas de la atmosfera por el movimiento de rotacion y esta se transformadorrma en microondas ( no me pregunten como) y la querian transmitir a la tierra (tampoco me pregunten como, ya los veo a los locos todos bronceados a mrioondasos jajaja) . bue no se bien como era el tema de la captacion de la energia pero que tiraron el transbordador con el cable lo tiraron. Saludos

PD: Loco Aflogen un poco dejen volar un poco la imaginacion y tiren una idea a eso se le llama Tormenta de ideas .. o era  katrina de chanes,, bue se vemos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 23, 2008)

Aunque hoy olvidado, en los años veinte llamaron la atención las patentes de Hermann Plauson, químico, ingeniero e inventor estonio que se empeñó en extraer energía eléctrica de la atmósfera. En los números de Febrero y Marzo de 1922 de Science and Invention, el mismísimo Hugo Gernsback se refiere a la idea de Plauson. Aunque pudiera parecer una locura, la cosa podría llegar a funcionar, aunque el diseño es tan aparatoso que aparenta lo contrario. Elévense al cielo cientos de gigantescos globos –o torres– cubiertos con finas capas de un material metálico, conéctense a tierra y, aprovechando la diferencia de potencial existente entre los dos medios, se generará corriente eléctrica. Las patentes de Plauson detallan con precisión tan básica idea, ahora bien, una cosa es que sea algo “posible” y otra que pudiera llegar a ser rentable


----------



## capitanp (Feb 1, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Alguna espectativa hay en este tema a nivel mundial, uno de los trabajos mas grandes con estatica que yo vi tiraron un cable no se de cuantos kilometros (si, no estoy loco... bue eso es discutible ) en la atmosfera  desde un transbordador espacial para hacer unas pruebas con la estatica ( como fuente de alimentacion claro esta), imaginence que un satelite colgado en una orbita estacionaria ( que se yo que se quede  ahi) en el cable capta las cargas de la atmosfera por el movimiento de rotacion y esta se transformadorrma en microondas ( no me pregunten como) y la querian transmitir a la tierra (tampoco me pregunten como, ya los veo a los locos todos bronceados a mrioondasos jajaja) . bue no se bien como era el tema de la captacion de la energia pero que tiraron el transbordador con el cable lo tiraron. Saludos
> 
> PD: Loco Aflogen un poco dejen volar un poco la imaginacion y tiren una idea a eso se le llama Tormenta de ideas .. o era  katrina de chanes,, bue se vemos





si esto lo lei pero lo que se hizo colgar de un del transbordador que estaba en una orbita geoestacionaria era una bobina de campo y no obtenia energia de las cargas estaticas sino de las fluctuacionnes del campo magnetico de la tierra, principio basico del generador, hacer variaciones de campo magnetico sobre un conductor


[ampliaremos con wiki...]


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 2, 2008)

bobina?...

si ud lo dice.. sin palabras


----------



## freddi16 (Dic 22, 2009)

Es un poco tarde, veo que el post es del 2008.

Pero con todo respeto, los satelites geoestacionarios orbitan a 36.000 km de distancia de la tierra, por ende se puede predecir que el campo magnetico de la misma a esa distancia seria ínfimo. En todo caso puede ser un satelite de menor distancia como los polares (que ademas son mucho mas veloces que los geoestacionarios, cosa que es buena, ya que por una ley que no recuerdo como se llama mientras mas velocidad tiene el conductor que corta las líneas de campo, mayor fuerza electromotriz inducida habrá).

Saludos y espero que alguien lo lea


----------



## Limbo (Dic 22, 2009)

Buenas,

Fogonazo, sobran las palabras en tus mensajes. Sobretodo en el #18 (esta vacio  aunque yo comprendo lo que dices ).

Volviendo al tema de la estatica, y de la ropa generadora, una vez en un documental que vi hablaban sobre eso, decian que lo estaban diseñando para los escaladores y montañistas. No sé si fue en Discovery Channel o en Canal Historia, pero bueno, lo comento por si le sirve al autor del tema como inspiracion. Si lo vuelvo a ver emitiendose, publicare el nombre del documental.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 24, 2009)

Reviviendo el post (un año y algo mas tarde), si realmente colgaran esas bobinas, estas frenarían el satélite equivalentemente a la energía generada. Además, para eso ni hubieran fabricado el cohete, porque en realidad esa energía es la que se generaría con la bobina.
Dudo de que alguien gaste millones en algo impracticable (y de hecho imposible según las leyes de a Física que conocemos).


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 25, 2009)

http://v3.espacenet.com/publicationDetails/biblio?CC=GB&NR=157263&KC=&FT=E

Aca hay si bien no es para generar energia, esun cable atado a un stelite
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascensor_espacial
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_elevator


----------



## avasquezg (Dic 28, 2009)

No sera energía Cinética ?
Buen punto los 7W son algo creíble pero la energía es lo importante no la potencia instantánea 7W durante unos pocos micrsegundos no es mucha energía, lo del autito ni hablar.
El problema con la ropa es que con un poco de humedad se acaba la generación estática.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 29, 2009)

E ascensor espacial es otra cosa (nada que ver con una bobina).


----------

